# calories for a bulk



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

i am used to dieting becusae for the last 18 months that is all i have done and lost over 70lbs of fat. now i am relatively lean i have started bulking. im new to this so i worked out my bmr to be 2040kcal x 1.75 (train 6 days per week 4weight 2 cardio) = 3570 + 500 above maintenance for bulk = 4070

does this sound about right for a bulk becuase it seems like a lot, at the moment i am eating between 3000-3500 but it literally leaves me in pain im that hungry throughout the day due to me having the apetite of a horse, only go to bed feeling full if i've took in 6-7k calories or more

anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

You could just increase your current calories by 500 cals per day for a few weeks, when weight gain plateaus increase by another 500 cals.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

4500


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds good to me but increase it over time and not straight away


----------



## palbay (Feb 24, 2013)

You should build up calorie increases, going from a restricted calorie intake to over 4000 is not a good idea.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> i am used to dieting becusae for the last 18 months that is all i have done and lost over 70lbs of fat. now i am relatively lean i have started bulking. im new to this so i worked out my bmr to be 2040kcal x 1.75 (train 6 days per week 4weight 2 cardio) = 3570 + 500 above maintenance for bulk = 4070
> 
> does this sound about right for a bulk becuase it seems like a lot, at the moment i am eating between 3000-3500 but it literally leaves me in pain im that hungry throughout the day due to me having the apetite of a horse, only go to bed feeling full if i've took in 6-7k calories or more
> 
> anyone have any recommendations?


What's your current weight, height and bf? 4000kcals is a lot for a natty on a bulk unless you're very active throughout the day


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> What's your current weight, height and bf? 4000kcals is a lot for a natty on a bulk unless you're very active throughout the day


6ft1 188lbs not sure of bf. i thought it was a lot too but when i eat 3000-3500 im still absolutely starving all day, not saying i need to eat more but i just have a massive appetite...

im not active in the day but im at the gym for nearly 2 hours 6 days a week


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

You may have a massive appetite but eating the right foods and sticking to the correct amount of calories you wont add on as much fat if you want to stay lean.

Based on your weight I would consume 3500-3700 cals and increase to that over time.

Clean food e.g. Brown rice, sweet potatoes for carbs, Good amount of fats and definatley your Protein.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Also what are training to be in the gym for 2 hours? Long time I think to say you train weights 4 days and cardio 2 days.

How much cardio you do?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> You may have a massive appetite but eating the right foods and sticking to the correct amount of calories you wont add on as much fat if you want to stay lean.
> 
> Based on your weight I would consume 3500-3700 cals and increase to that over time.
> 
> Clean food e.g. Brown rice, sweet potatoes for carbs, Good amount of fats and definatley your Protein.


thank you for the advice, i suppose the only benefit is that although i have a massive appetite my diet is really clean, i think i might need to find a way to suppress my apetite because its annoying eating 3500+ calories a day and being starving!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

How often are you eating? You are going to be hungry because you train but if you get slow releasing carbs you may stay fuller.

alot of people find splitting meals into say 5-7 a day so your eating regular and not as hungry. When I bulk I split it into 4 large meals so I feel full and a couple of snacks in between which works for me with work etc so have a play around and see whats best for you.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> How often are you eating? You are going to be hungry because you train but if you get slow releasing carbs you may stay fuller.
> 
> alot of people find splitting meals into say 5-7 a day so your eating regular and not as hungry. When I bulk I split it into 4 large meals so I feel full and a couple of snacks in between which works for me with work etc so have a play around and see whats best for you.


usually have around 8 meals a day some of them being more snacks than meals though


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sound mate. Just stick at it then, work your way up to 3500 and see what happens


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If you do a desk job, to start with I personally wouldn't go much above 3200 for a bulk and increase if you aren't gaining weight.

If you're still hungry at 3500 you need to drink more water and check your diet.


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

over 9000

kidding obviously, but the most accurate way is to track you weight and intake over 1-2 weeks (2 is better) and adjust up (not gaining weight) or down (gaining too much fat too quickly) as appropriate.

Rob's comment about water is really important too - hydrate like its going out of fashion. Also hunger itself is not the most solid of markers regarding how many calories you need.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

A good tip I always follow is if I get hungry, I down a pint of water and if I'm still hungry 10 minutes later, I eat.

Usually feeling 'hungry' is just a sign of dehydration


----------

